# [EVDL] Curtis Controller KSI Question



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee

It's my controller and we now do have the Iota running through the relay,
but Mike did add an inrush limiter.

- Peter Flipsen Jr
http://www.evalbum.com/3739






> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 6/15/2012 2:02 AM, Mike Nickerson wrote:
> > > We tried to wire in a relay that would control both the KSI input and the
> ...


----------

